# An Awfully Cheerful Time, Haunted Keepsakes and a Mournlands Mystery



## Morrus (Aug 10, 2021)

Greetings all and welcome to the EN Publishing news update! This week, The Awfully Cheerful Engine lands in our store, plus plenty of new content for Level Up, En5ider and Judge Dredd & The Worlds of 2000 AD, as well as a look at the newest Level Up adventure playthrough, Mysteries of the Mournlands.

The Awfully Cheerful Engine!​
Following the mighty success of our Kickstarter, breezy and cinematic tabletop RPG The Awfully Cheerful Engine is available in our store, along with five new adventures, ranging from sci-fi shenanigans in Beam Me Up to wild experiments in Strange Science.







Level Up: Monsters & Encounters​
Our latest update for the upcoming Level Up includes a most Monstrous Menagerie indeed. Featuring DIY monster and encounter design, plus plenty of tweaks.






En5ider #406 - Enchanted Trinkets: Haunted Keepsakes​
Spirits, unfinished business and mystery quests abound in the new En5ider release, Enchanted Trinkets: Haunted Keepsakes. This supplement includes 12 items linked to quests from distinctive spirits, each granting a supernatural boon on completion.






Judge Dredd & The Worlds of 2000 AD​
Introducing new supplement Judge Childs, which features new origins, species, rules for interstellar travel and a gazetteer of the galaxy and its inhabitants. 






On our Podcast: Mysteries of the Mournland​
This week Morrus and Peter discussed a brand new Level Up adventure set in the dark world of Eberron, Mysteries of the Mournlands, with Josh Gentry, as well as unravelling the latest tabletop RPG news.


----------

